# Rogers vs Fido iPhone $65 Plan



## MacEhh (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I'm thinking about purchasing a new iPhone 3GS, from either Rogers or Fido, and I am not sure which plan to go with. I'm looking at the $65 iPhone plan from both providers and, to be honest i'm leaning towards Fido. I'd be glad to hear your insightful suggestions on this matter.

Once again, thanks in advance!


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

*Other Options*

Have you considered Bell?


----------



## MacEhh (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for your quick reply!

I have considered the Bell iPhone Combo 60 plan. However, I don't particularly like how I dont get unlimited messaging, compared to Fido. Moreover, with Fido, you get per second billing and evenings from 7. The only benefits I see with bell is the extra 50 minutes.


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

Regardless of which provider you choose, I'd wait before laying down for a 3Gs, as there is likely going to be a new generation in a few months time.


----------



## MacEhh (Feb 15, 2010)

So ive heard! Do you think its coming out this Summer?


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

A spring/summer release is virtually a given.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I've been with Fido for some years now; no complaints at all.


----------



## MacEhh (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for your replies!

Then maybe I should wait for the next gen iPhone?


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

I am waiting.

I'm currently with Fido (no complaints) but do not own an iPhone. I want to get one, but will wait until the news ones come out before I decide.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm with Fido as well and have no complaints. Rogers sometimes has better plans available that aren't on Fido but by and large they're pretty similar. I skipped the iPhone plan and just have a simple voice plan and the iphone value pack...gets me what I need and is a little cheaper...though I don't talk much on my phone so I don't miss the minutes...esp with 7PM evenings and by the second billing


----------



## MacEhh (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes, I really love the per second billing option from Fido, absolutely amazing! I guess i'll wait then.


----------



## hungryhouse (Feb 2, 2005)

I was with Bell previously but switched to Fido at Christmas. Fido is awesome so far and compared to my other friends with iPhone's I'm getting the best deal.


----------



## MacEhh (Feb 15, 2010)

hungryhouse said:


> I was with Bell previously but switched to Fido at Christmas. Fido is awesome so far and compared to my other friends with iPhone's I'm getting the best deal.


Nice! Which plan are you set up on?


----------



## vanscott (May 12, 2010)

After negotiating a retention plan over a few phone calls, I was advised by a Fido representative to go to a Fido corporate store to pick up two iphones on April 30, 2010.

When I arrived at the Fido store, I was advised that they could not give me the iphones. I was very disappointed about being lied to, but I agreed to Fido mailing me two iphones in 3-5 business days after some compensation.

I was even more disappointed when only one iphone arrived on the 5th business day, May 7, 2010. I called and spoke to a Fido rep on that day who told me that the second phone was never ordered. She told me that she would find out why and call me back quickly, she never did. The second Fido lie.

I called back and spoke to another Fido rep who told me the same thing, the second iphone was never ordered. I asked to talk with a supervisor. He told me that he would give me fifty dollar phone credit and a hundred dollars in phone service for the error, and he would get a supervisor to call me. He then told me that he couldn’t get the compensation approved, third lie. He did get a supervisor, Kyle to call me.

Kyle called me at about 4pm pacific time on May 7, 2010. He told me, no problem, the iphone was ordered at the same time and it would arrive on Monday, lie number four. I asked him why the other two Fido reps said it wasn’t ordered, and he said they were wrong, and he was going to talk to their supervisors as they wasted hours of my time, and got me stressed. I didn’t believe him! I asked him if I could go to a Fido store if it did not arrive on Monday, and he replied yes, lie number five. He asked me if I wanted a call back on Monday may 10, and I told him, no, as I wanted to believe him.

I went to a Fido store on Monday may 10, and was told to call Fido. I called and spoke to darvinder, or something like that, who told me that he talked with his supervisor, and that they had made an exception, and I could go to the store and get an iphone, lie number six. He then checked my account, and said, no I couldn’t get a phone as it was a couples plan. I asked to speak with Kyle, told no!

I asked to speak to another supervisor who told me that Kyle said I had to wait until Tuesday, and that he had told me that, lie seven. She said that she could do nothing, and had a “feeling” that it would arrive tomorrow. She also told me that the second phone was only ordered on May 7, after speaking with Kyle, and not on April 30 as Kyle stated. Is that lie eight? 

I called on Tuesday May 11 at 12pm when I did not get the phone. The Fido rep said she could not transfer me to a supervisor as the phones were not working, and that she would get a supervisor to call me back, lie 9. She never called me back.

I called again at 3:30pm on May 11 and spoke to a Fido rep who told me that I could not talk with any supervisor as an investigation had been launched on May 10. He told me that I must wait another day or two.

It is now 5pm on May 11, and I do not have a phone as agreed upon. Fido has not only failed to honor its agreement, it has also wasted hours of my time, and caused me an enormous amount of stress, and lost productivity. I was literally put on hold for what amounts to hours. This is so maddening, words cannot describe how much I now hate fido.

Shame on Fido!!


----------

